# Toilet paper holder and towel rack removal



## python01 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have ceramic paper towel holder and towel rack which I would like to remove and use somewhere else. They are probably original installed by the builder. They look like they are sticking to the wall, but how do I figure out if they are the type going into the drywall or just glued to the surface before I take them out? If they go into the drywall I would rather leave them where they are. If they are surface glued to the wall what is the best way to get them off?
Thanks.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Sep 26, 2012)

'The smaller the fixture "footprints" against the wall the more likely they use fasteners that go through the drywall or into studs.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 26, 2012)

Look in the bottom, there should be a little hole with a screw to remove them.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Sep 27, 2012)

Or it uses a wedge arrangement and can be lifted off.


----------

